
A functions on demand service – to help you get more done - objectReason
https://medium.com/@J.Palms/functions-on-demand-for-more-productive-development-4ef666f4e7eb#.v0neqnjmz
======
sharemywin
2 thoughts: add a kickstarter type process

how do you do testing?

~~~
objectReason
What part of the Kickstarter process are you referring to?

Testing is done manually by the requester right now. Basically they'll copy
and paste the functions into their code to test the proposed solutions. I'd
like to add automated testing, but that is a little ways down the road still.

~~~
sharemywin
ability to hire tester maybe. allow others to fund project with you.

~~~
objectReason
That's an interesting idea. I like it. Will have to see how that could fit in.
Thanks sharemywin.

